

Fighting against a censorship machine (Google Blog) - jim-greer
http://googlepolicyeurope.blogspot.fr/2013/09/fighting-against-censorship-machine.html

======
jim-greer
Google really doesn't want to have to automatically censor search results.
European courts might make them do it.

(Full disclosure, my wife wrote this blog post.)

